# Clomid 50mg BFP but chemical pregnancy



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi
1st month of Clomid this year since trying it twice last summer at 100mg, July was aborted due to over stimm 

Tried again April 2014 at lower dose of 50mg and got BFP on cycle day 35,and 36  18dpo then sadly at 5 wks 4 days it all ended which I think is a chemical pregnancy  due to fading lines on HPT and the totally neg tests  then full AF. 

I'm going to try again this month and pray that the 50mg worked and so did  bd on day 10,11,12,13 and O day 14 twice.  Something worked even for a few weeks. 

This damn roller coaster of  monthly emotions isn't taking me down just yet


----------



## KH1986 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi curlygirl, I know exactly how you are feeling. This was 5th round of clomid & to my surprise I got my first ever BFP....sadly 2 days later I started to bleed which ended in chemical. I am now on my last cycle of clomid, I have my next consultation appointment in July,although I don't know what our next step will be. Stay positive & ill keep my fingers crossed you get your BFP again soon xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

I am now wondering if back to back clomid after a chemical is wise?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been advised to wait a full cycle out without don't treatment before starting again on anything

Here's hoping for a miraculous natural bfp this month then


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear you've had a tough time. I had a heartbreaking miscarriage at 8 weeks after clomid... Then had a natural bfp 4 weeks later!!! It's hard but try to keep your hope


----------

